

Why is Google+ Google's Biggest Strategy Blunder? - jdubray
http://www.ebpml.org/blog2/index.php/2012/12/28/the-future-of-social-networks
In 2013, Social Networks will shift from bragging about your immediate pas to organizing your future activities.<p>Google is the best positioned to drive that transition, but not with Google+.<p>The "Social Utility" model will fade because it is no longer a game of scale and commoditization.<p>Mobility is totally and forever changing the game: mobility moves the value consumers seek towards the integration with the tasks they want or need to accomplish (in a perfect Innovator's Solution case).
======
lukeholder
Is this guy serious? This article comes off as a bunch of arrogant crap. He is
proposing exactly what google plus seeks to do. Circles are his equivalents of
social networks and his idea that the contact list as the base is exactly what
google does when you begin using it. Google+ give circles and social networks
the tools to communicate in that network.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Its just crap, he doesn't understand what social is so he can't internalize
the value of it. He, like others, thinks Facebook's IPO performance marked it
as a 'failure' except that they are making money and a profitable business
[1]. People are writing off Google+ because it doesn't do anything for 'them'
but to often people fall into the trap of not seeing the value for others.

What Facebook hasn't picked up on yet is that Social _is_ "search" and
"search" _is_ Social. They are two sides of the same coin (pun intended).
Search is a powerful economic engine because it marries people who are
searching for something with people who want to sell it. But that is
ultimately a singular experience, in our day to day lives we are ultimately
affected by our peers in our commerce, we want to know what movies they like,
what clothes they wear, etc. We want to fit into our group, its instinctual,
and as folks have known forever that drives fashion and it drives commerce. So
the economics of social are the same as search, except contextualized by your
social graph.

By all accounts Google understands that and they are making good progress with
G+, Facebook still doesn't quite get it and they are vulnerable. The only
question in my mind is will FB figure it out fast enough to stay relevant, and
if so can they execute on that understanding. If not they are toast and Google
wins.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AFB&fstype=ii...](http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AFB&fstype=ii&ei=FL7fUNjKI8isiALonAE)

~~~
jdubray
Chuck,

did you actually read the post or your position is to say that Social Networks
like Facebook and Google+ have reached a point of evolution beyond which not
much can happen? In particular that world can't be disrupted?

It's not because you are making money today that you'll be making money in 12
months.

